# Deb's Hats ... need a name...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi guys… my wife Debbie has started crocheting hats for babies and toddlers… Elmos, Owls, Penguins… and now needs a name for her facebook page...

Suggest a name and you could win a hat…









Share her facebook page for an extra chance to win a hat of your choice…
And not just owls etc… these munchkin hats can be made in any colour combo.. great for newborne photographs..









This is my grandson… Roman…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Those are cool, Ill have to think of a cleaver name buddy!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

"Toddler Toppers" comes to mind!

All the best,
Don


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

It's early here yet, but the first thing that came to mind was Knit-Knats…
That would make them Knit-Knat Hats…
Oh, and Deb's Hats and your Grandson are cute as a button Larry!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

wow larry

you look so different 
when you shave

Cool Caps

well done debbie


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on the handsome grandson, you will of course be saving the photo for his senior class yearbook pictures right ? grandparents can be so helpful ! Hat page names ?? lil' mates toppers ? Oh well, never was too good with naming game, evidence "Porchfish Studio",and "Snappy-Ass Tool Co." ...I'm sure you'll find a suitable name from a credible source…. Thanks for the post and congrats again on the grandson !

your north florida friend , don s.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Fantastic photo of your grandson, Larry. You really should make him put on a diaper before you send him out to play, though.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tot-toppers? Creature Caps? Critter Caps?


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

How about "Munchkin Mops"


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am agreeing with Don, "Toddler Toppers".


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Wee Snug's…cute little fella Larry, enjoy…BC


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Deb's warm and fuzzy cranial caps and critter hats.

Cute baby shot!!!!!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

My offering would be "Debbie's Derbys". I know, pretty lame, but worth at least a short consideration…

Paul
Your Canuck buddy in Winnipeg.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Whimsical Knots or Whimsical Knits


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*"Cookie Tops"*

Really cute!

Nice grandson you got there… all so comfy with his Cookie Top!

Thank you!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

How about instead of Beanie Babies like the little stuffed animals, you go with Beanies For Babies! Or you could just reverse it and do Baby Beanies. Or maybe one of these others.

Kiddie Covers
Kiddie Caps
Hats For Brats
Caps For Kids


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots of ideas thanks guys and gals…. I will pass them on to SWMBO… her decision after all… with veto rights to the daughter who is doing page… no charge either… lol


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

"Lids for Little Ones"


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

How about Lazy Debbie?
Cnogratulations.


----------



## scoops (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Larry,
How about "Teeny Weeny Beanie"?
Gotta say Roman looks a whole lot better than you do!!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

"Hoot"N Nannies!!!


----------



## scoops (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Larry,
Here's another one for ya….."Kids Lids"


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tiny Tams?
Cherished Chapeaus? 
Darling's Derbys?


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Cute . . . really cute!


----------

